# What's your favourite and most memorable advert ever?



## Amity Island (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's one for everybody. 

Have you a tv ad that's stuck in your mind for most of your life or for ages? and do you have a favourite tv ad?

*Most memorable advert* for me is Fly Fishing by J.R.Hartley - Yellow Pages. Year 1983.






*Favourite advert* for me is the "Canny Bag o' Tudor" Tudor crisps ads from 1970's. My favourite flavour was tomato .


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Apr 23, 2020)

Cinzano with leonard rossiter and joan collins.


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 23, 2020)

I suppose the Hovis one with the delivery boy pushing his bike up the hill is very memorable.

As is Brut 33 "Splash it all over", Hai Karate, Fruit'n'Nut with Frank Muir, Vorsprung Durch Techniq, Beans Means Heinz, a Mars A Day, Hamlets cigars, a finger of Fudge, Cadbury's Flake, and Full of Eastern Promise. The Peer Kay ones for John Smith's Bitter were great, as was the Dambusters one for Carling.

But you can't beat "Barr's Irn Bru. Made in Scotland from Girders"


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 23, 2020)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Cinzano with leonard rossiter and joan collins.


Ha ha, I just about remember that  one!


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 23, 2020)

C&E Guy said:


> I suppose the Hovis one with the delivery boy pushing his bike up the hill is very memorable.
> 
> As is Brut 33 "Splash it all over", Hai Karate, Fruit'n'Nut with Frank Muir, Vorsprung Durch Techniq, Beans Means Heinz, a Mars A Day, Hamlets cigars, a finger of Fudge, Cadbury's Flake, and Full of Eastern Promise. The Peer Kay ones for John Smith's Bitter were great, as was the Dambusters one for Carling.
> 
> But you can't beat "Barr's Irn Bru. Made in Scotland from Girders"


Some classics there C&E guy!

The fudge ad was really catchy.

"A finger of Fudge is just enough to give your kids a treat. A finger of Fudge is just enough until it's time to eat. It's full of Cadbury goodness but very small and neat. A finger of Fudge is just enough to give your kids a treat".


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 23, 2020)

Proper accents. Birdseye Beef Burgers


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Apr 23, 2020)

Daddy or chips


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2020)

Smash. With the aliens holding up a potato and falling about laughing about Earth people preparing them from scratch.


----------



## JJay (Apr 23, 2020)

The KitKat one with the skating pandas


----------



## Ditto (Apr 23, 2020)

I luvs all those adverts!  I still find myself saying "chips" in a weird voice from time to time...

I don't watch adverts now, I record everything and fast forward them as they take up too much time and there are too many.

My fave at the moment is the one where the fancy bike gets changed for a buggy and then a double buggy.  Not sure what it's advertising though.

Back in the day a fave was the Chewitts monster and his wavy paw going "Hmmm..." ie not bad. 

edit/ 
Forgot to say, I luvs all the Christmas adverts, the bouncing animals and Carrot!


----------



## Felinia (Apr 23, 2020)

I loved the Fosters adverts with Paul Hogan


----------



## trophywench (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't recall that Kit-Kat one, whatsoever.  How odd.

I think I still prefer Lorraine Chase's portrayal of the 'Nah - Luton Airport' one really.

Hamlet one absolutely IS a classic, in more than one way.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 23, 2020)

Hamlet cigar advert with Gregor Fisher, classics.






Liked Scottish Widows one with woman in cloak, fancied actress at time.






Love dancing pony one, funny as owt & very clever, danced to Everywhere by Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 23, 2020)

Robin said:


> Smash. With the aliens holding up a potato and falling about laughing about Earth people preparing them from scratch.


Robin,

'For Mash get Smash', was voted television advert of the century by _Campaign Magazine!_

I didn't know that and also, that Smash was made by Cadbury's.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 23, 2020)

Love all these.

I also have fond memories of the Oxo family





Levi’s 501 ads with those amazing soul records (heard it thru the grapevine... stand by me...) take me right back to being 16





There were some amazing Guinness ads when I was working in design agencies, which had immense production values. (Eg the surfer/white horses ‘good things come to those who wait’)


----------



## trophywench (Apr 23, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I have fond memories of the Oxo family



Well yes but no but - fond but sad because of Linda Bellingham's demise.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 24, 2020)

Loved all those and I've just remember my very faves, the BT adverts "an ology!"  Plus Richard wotsit with Maureen "we have it in all the sizes!"


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 3, 2020)

I find VW ads quite fascinating. The VW Toe Rag, the best informed opinions on this matter come from school aged girls. Therefore you can be sure that the Toe Rag is superior to a random old banger and that rap music is superior to Mozart.

The VW Caddy, as compact as a car, as versatile as a van. Ooh, I wish my van was as versatile as a van. Oh wait, it is as versatile as a van, because it is a van.

The VW T1 Transporter, setting new standards for performance. Presumably in some parallel universe where the thing wasn't so useless that they ended up marketing it to surfers and hippies.


----------



## SB2015 (May 3, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> Some classics there C&E guy!
> 
> The fudge ad was really catchy.
> 
> "A finger of Fudge is just enough to give your kids a treat. A finger of Fudge is just enough until it's time to eat. It's full of Cadbury goodness but very small and neat. A finger of Fudge is just enough to give your kids a treat".


Snap
That is the one that is most memorable for me.
It was indeed just enough, and covered by my pocket money.


----------



## Lanny (May 3, 2020)

I loved watching the Barcardi ad on the big screen before screenings of the film at the cinema: The Caribbean’s take on normal life: looked fabulous blown up on the big screen; not SO good on TV as the screen’s too small. There was exactly the same ad that ran for years & then they changed it & I didn’t like it aymore!


----------



## Lanny (May 3, 2020)

Also loved the one of the dog in front of the fire, a cat comes in & joins the dog then, a mouse comes in & the cat kisses the dog & the mouse too! Can’t quite remember what it was advertising though!


----------



## Lanny (May 3, 2020)

Yippee! Found it & haven’t seen it in years: The Barcardi ad shown in cinemas:-






It was a highlight to see that before the film whenever I went to the cinema!


----------



## Lanny (May 3, 2020)

Had another youtube search & found the other ad too:-






Advertising Real Fires! Ah!! Remember seeing a documentary on how they filmed that & the VERY long time it took the animal trainers to teach & get the cat to kiss the mouse: it was actually a little sniff at the mouse by the cat; clever cutting & the carefully chosen camera angle made it look like a kiss! 

Edited:- it seems the video has been removed from youtube so, looked up another one & replaced it: hopefully should play now?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 3, 2020)

Lanny said:


> Had another youtube search & found the other ad too:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah I remember that one well!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 3, 2020)

R Whites lemonade...I'm a secret lemonade drinker


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 4, 2020)

The R Whites song was written by Elvis Costello's dad.


----------



## Ditto (May 4, 2020)

It's very catch and memorable.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2020)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> R Whites lemonade...I'm a secret lemonade drinker



I’ve never seen that ad on TV here in NI but, have seen & heard the song in a programme once of the top 100 ads of all time! The song is INDEED very catchy! I take it that R Whites a smallish drinks company that’s localised rather like Braids or Maines over here & you lot, over in GB, have never heard of: not huge companies like Coco Cola or Pepsi?


----------



## grovesy (May 4, 2020)

Lanny said:


> I’ve never seen that ad on TV here in NI but, have seen & heard the song in a programme once of the top 100 ads of all time! The song is INDEED very catchy! I take it that R Whites a smallish drinks company that’s localised rather like Braids or Maines over here & you lot, over in GB, have never heard of: not huge companies like Coco Cola or Pepsi?


I think it was a London based company as I had not heard it till I came down south.


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2020)

Camberwell apparently.  Now Britvic!


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 4, 2020)

I seem to recall that there was a fizzy drinks company called Corona years ago. They had light trucks that looked like milk floats with crates of brightly coloured glass bottles on them.


----------



## SueEK (May 4, 2020)

One of my favourites was the Cadbury's milk chocolate with the gorilla drumming to the Phil Collins track In the Air Tonight - brill!!


----------



## brisr949 (May 4, 2020)

Chris Hobson said:


> I seem to recall that there was a fizzy drinks company called Corona years ago. They had light trucks that looked like milk floats with crates of brightly coloured glass bottles on them.


That was our fortnightly treat when i was a kid..that just brought back some fond memories. 
As far as my favourite advert, the ladysmith black mambazo heinz adverts were really good.


----------



## Sally71 (May 4, 2020)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> R Whites lemonade...I'm a secret lemonade drinker


I was going to say this too!
A recent one that always makes me smile is the B&Q one with the woman making quiche in what looks like a happy family home scenario, the kids come in and try to steal a bit of food and the mum shoos them away, then she goes to put the quiche in the oven and the voice over says, “but you can't put it in there” (camera pans out) “you're in B&Q, and that oven isn't plugged in. And they are not your kids! Better wait until you've bought it...”


----------



## grovesy (May 4, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Camberwell apparently.  Now Britvic!


Well I live in what was the home of Britvic but is no longer here, and factory site is now a retail park but they kept the Britvic link by naming it so.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 4, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I think it was a London based company as I had not heard it till I came down south.


I'm sure I saw R Whites lemonade...I'm a secret lemonade drinker Up North. As an actual ad, not just on a compilalation show. Though I'd have been young at the time.


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2020)

Never seen a pop float, only milk ones.  Corona delivered round our way on fixed flat bed lorries, c. 7.5 ton I should think, but don't quote me on the latter!


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2020)

I always thought they must be local to us - West Bromwich, cos I seemed to see their lorries anywhere and everywhere I went round home, Brum, and Kidderminster though no recollection of seeing any around Newcastle u L area.


----------



## nonethewiser (May 4, 2020)

Big fan of Elton, this christmas advert was perfect tear jerker of all time


----------



## brisr949 (May 6, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Never seen a pop float, only milk ones.  Corona delivered round our way on fixed flat bed lorries, c. 7.5 ton I should think, but don't quote me on the latter!


Yes, they were on flat bed lorries in Bristol too.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 6, 2020)

We have pop "floats" round here when I was young, using a flatbed truck. They're collect the bottoles next time they were round.


----------

